# Rhyzomes available Sunshine Coast - Cascade, Goldings, Chinook



## Shed101 (6/7/13)

Howdy y'all

I'm in the process of digging up, splitting and repotting my rhyzomes this weekend.

I have a few bags of Cascade rhyzomes available now, tomorrow I'll be doing Goldings and Chinook. They've all grown pretty well over the past two years for this part of the world.

Located near Beerwah.
PM me if you fancy some - will swap for a bottle of your finest homebrew :drinks:


----------



## lukiferj (6/7/13)

PM sent


----------



## seehuusen (7/7/13)

Hi mate,

I was wondering if you still had any of the hops rhizomes left, and if you would sell some of the ones you don't need? 

Long time beer enthusiast, I have just started up my first brew. I'm about to bottle it today actually... 

I came across the fact that you can add hops to the home brews with similar results to a commercial brew just recently, which made me SUPER excited! I'm a bit of a hops whore if you will  haha

Please PM me if it is possible? 

Many thanks in advance,
Martin

PS. Tried to PM you, but perhaps you've got a full inbox, as you couldn't receive any more PMs it seemed.


----------



## Shed101 (7/7/13)

Yep pm folder was full. Ok now and I have plenty left.


----------



## ash2 (7/7/13)

Hi Beer Dog,
Bought a Cascade rhyzome on Ebay last year & had no luck with growing it,would luv to get some from you but I think I might need a few tips on growing.I live in Kawana & put the boy in a extra large pot on my southern side of the house got about 6hrs of sunlight /day, started of well but I think the summer sun got to it.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (7/7/13)

ash2 said:


> Hi Beer Dog,
> Bought a Cascade rhyzome on Ebay last year & had no luck with growing it,would luv to get some from you but I think I might need a few tips on growing.I live in Kawana & put the boy in a extra large pot on my southern side of the house got about 6hrs of sunlight /day, started of well but I think the summer sun got to it.


Six hours a day is less than half of what they need. If you keep the water up I doubt that the sun would do them in. It is difficult to get a good crop this far north because we just don't have the daylight hours, but you can grow enough to try dropping them into a brew fresh. Don't plan on getting commercial quantities. It's a hobby thing.


----------



## ash2 (7/7/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> Six hours a day is less than half of what they need. If you keep the water up I doubt that the sun would do them in. It is difficult to get a good crop this far north because we just don't have the daylight hours, but you can grow enough to try dropping them into a brew fresh. Don't plan on getting commercial quantities. It's a hobby thing.


Thanks Bob

I thought I might have been giving them to much water at 1 stage,but you are right about this far north,but beer dog seems to be coping well, he only just down the road.


----------



## Shed101 (7/7/13)

Hi Ash

I'm working in Birtinya tomorrow - if I remember at 5am i'll pack some Goldings for you and you can have another go. PM me tomorrow and we can organise meeting up.

Basically... Biggest pot you can find. Lots of water. Feed them a bit. Put up a trellis. May take the second year before you get cones, though.


----------



## ash2 (8/7/13)

PM sent


----------



## seehuusen (8/7/13)

pm sent as well


----------



## seehuusen (8/7/13)

great meeting you Graham, appreciate your knowledge and information


----------



## Shed101 (8/7/13)

No probs Martin... like I said just *stay away *from Screwtop, Batz, Winkle, Tidal Pete, InCider, Savvy, King Brown Brewing, BrownDog and you'll be fine  h34r:


----------



## seehuusen (8/7/13)

LOL noted ^_^


----------

